# Anyone tried Killawatt from Sensi?



## needmorebud (Jun 4, 2009)

Just wandering if anyone has tried this strain?


----------



## jw33570 (Aug 9, 2009)

sensi dont have a kilawatt...i think its "seedesm".....i grew this one out and really they are much beter strains out there.a sativa and a indica phono.....nice smell on the indica ones...poor yielders{half a zip or so}for 2 mos. veg....buzz nothig outstanding.overall would give it a 4 or 5 out of 10....not in the same leage as most cup winners..and i know cause i grow mostly cup winners...a effort of mine to grow only the finest that produce at least average yields and killawatt didnt make the grade....cheers,jw


----------

